
World's Worst Tablet Computer - Raed667
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o8MDCIlOEk
======
DrScump
I thought this was going to be about the Acer A200s that 1saleaday sold, which
Acer disabled from OTA updates. It can't even run Play store, so you can't
update any curated apps either.

I spent a good 10+ hours trying to root and flash mine, and it's the only
thing I've ever bricked.

------
such_a_casual
This guy's enthusiasm is contagious. I laughed throughout. Thank you for
sharing this.

------
znpy
I wonder what would happen if somebody does something similar with a piece of
software (open or closed source).

I mean, I wonder what the legal consequences would be.

------
Zekio
I love this guys videos, he is always finding new funny things, that he tears
down :)

